# FreeBSD over proxmox console



## denniskai1234 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello.

I only can install FreeBSD over a console from proxmox over hand. Now I need to add ifconfig_em0="..." in the /etc/rc.conf but I can't get a " or = in the console window. I'm using the standard keymap.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2014)

Cut and paste the missing symbols from another window with the mouse?


----------



## hashime (Sep 7, 2014)

Enable sshd and `ssh` in.
" and = should work in your terminal over SSH, that*'*s at[]least how *I* did it with Proxmox.


----------



## Ordoban (Sep 8, 2014)

SSH without working network interface ?  :OOO 
You can copy a file like /etc/defaults/rc.conf to /etc/rc.conf and delete all except ="".


----------



## SirDice (Sep 8, 2014)

An old trick but it should still work. Press the ALT key and while keeping it down enter 034 on the keypad. If you release ALT after the numbers the ASCII value should be printed ( 34 is ASCII value of ").


----------



## hashime (Sep 8, 2014)

You don't need " or = to type `ifconfig` or `dhclient` to get the interface up, nor rc.conf, so no reason sshd would not work.


----------

